# Shertip Paint brushes



## Ramus8T (Jan 14, 2020)

I’m on the hunt for some 2” angled sash paint brushes. They are a discontinued brush called Shertip by Sherwin Williams. 

Hopefully this falls within the correct category for posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Here you go
https://www.thepaintstore.com/ArroWorthy-Rembrandt-Semi-Oval-Angle-Sash-Brush-p/6420.htm
So much better than anything from SW. The Sher-tips were interesting, but nothing amazing, just did not have the flagging on the bristle tips.


----------



## Ramus8T (Jan 14, 2020)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Here you go
> https://www.thepaintstore.com/ArroWorthy-Rembrandt-Semi-Oval-Angle-Sash-Brush-p/6420.htm
> So much better than anything from SW. The Sher-tips were interesting, but nothing amazing, just did not have the flagging on the bristle tips.



Thank you Mike. I’ll order some to try out for myself. 

So far I’ve tried, Purdy(XL, Clearcut, Clearcut Elite, and Nylox), Corona Excalibur (Chinex), Proform Picasso, and Wooster Silvertip.

Regular Clearcut is my most used and tested brush but they don’t last super long (bristles start to fan out or clump together). 

The reason I’m after these (Shertips) is that a guy I work for is very nostalgic about these particular brushes and has mentioned that he wishes he could find them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd imagine - though I'm just guessing - that the shertips went out around when SW bought Purdy. And I never owned a shertip, so I can't help you or the guy you work for either.

And for fear of starting a never-ending hijack conversation, I've always just been on Wooster Lindbeck pro and ultrapro. The silvertips are just utility brushes. And I've not yet met a Purdy that I like for cutting and fine finish work. I have a few I've picked up to try and keep them around for slop work (priming, rough exterior work etc.). So they're also just utility brushes.

Every time I pick up another brush to try, I've just gone back to the toolbox for the Wooster. (This includes the last Purdy I bought - I think I made it 1/3 of the way around on the ceiling cut and said f this and went back to the box). 

It may be that it's just that I've been using them for so long that those are the ones I know how to "work" the way I need them to. But basically the lines are sharp and easy. They hold well, but also release really well and consistently. And if you clean them well every day, comb them out (a habit of mine), and store them back in the cover they last a long time. (Of course, making them last is helped by having purdy's or silvertips for absusive work.)


----------



## Ramus8T (Jan 14, 2020)

Not a worry, I don’t mind diverting a little to talk about brush preferences since a brush type is how this started. 

Thanks for the info regarding your brush preferences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Here you go
> https://www.thepaintstore.com/ArroWorthy-Rembrandt-Semi-Oval-Angle-Sash-Brush-p/6420.htm
> So much better than anything from SW. The Sher-tips were interesting, but nothing amazing, just did not have the flagging on the bristle tips.



I love my picasso’s which are also made by Rembrandt ....How these differ? Is it just an unbranded or are there noticable differences?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

PPD said:


> I love my picasso’s which are also made by Rembrandt ....How these differ? Is it just an unbranded or are there noticable differences?



Picassos are made by ProForm, Rembrandts are Arrowworthy brand.


So for comparisson, the Picasso PIC1 is darn near identical to the Rembrandt 6420, that would be a long handle oval angle brush. Now the Picasso PIC3 and newer PIC13 are a thicker oval, so more bristles. I'm not a fan of the larger bristle pack as they hold so much paint they are much harder to clean and don't seem to hold shape as they get older. But for like $12/ea whatever right!!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

MikeCalifornia said:


> PPD said:
> 
> 
> > I love my picasso’s which are also made by Rembrandt ....How these differ? Is it just an unbranded or are there noticable differences?
> ...


Are arrowworthy also made in china?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Picassos are made by ProForm, Rembrandts are Arrowworthy brand.
> 
> 
> So for comparisson, the Picasso PIC1 is darn near identical to the Rembrandt 6420, that would be a long handle oval angle brush. Now the Picasso PIC3 and newer PIC13 are a thicker oval, so more bristles. I'm not a fan of the larger bristle pack as they hold so much paint they are much harder to clean and don't seem to hold shape as they get older. But for like $12/ea whatever right!!



Oh your right...for some reason I thought Rembrandt cuz the brush packaging is so similar haha


----------

